# rsync-port?

## SNo0py

Meine iptables-Firewall läuft zu gut, nicht mal rsync geht mehr... welchen Port verwendet den das rsync-Script? 

Danke,

M.

----------

## Deever

cat /etc/services | grep "rsync"

----------

## delta407

man rsync

873

----------

## SNo0py

Thx!

----------

